# Question on parlor rollers



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought they were supposed to lose the ability to fly when they turned ayear old? I have a mature cock bird out of a roller pair that still flies. only he gets about thirty feet in the air, then rolls down. will he continue to to do that. If he doesn't what should I show him as then?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

that means he flew alotin his first year


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok. That doesn't really answer my question though.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya he will continue that probably


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

chinbunny said:


> I thought they were supposed to lose the ability to fly when they turned ayear old? I have a mature cock bird out of a roller pair that still flies. only he gets about thirty feet in the air, then rolls down. will he continue to to do that. If he doesn't what should I show him as then?


If you parlor can fly 30 feet off the ground it is not a parlor.
It is just a roller that rolls down. They are call roll downs. They will eventually cull themselves.

Parlors can actually fly about 5 feet off the ground.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> If you parlor can fly 30 feet off the ground it is not a parlor.
> It is just a roller that rolls down. They are call roll downs. They will eventually cull themselves.
> 
> Parlors can actually fly about 5 feet off the ground.


Maybe it wasn't thirty feet. It was probably about twenty. he did get pretty high for a roller. so I wouldn't be able to do much with him then would I? I don't want it killing itself though. This is the first time its been let out in awhile. 

The parents are parlors. The performance kind. They roll on the ground.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Im gonna wait a few more months and see if he grows out of it, since he is around a year. I wonder, would I be able to show him as a show, or flying roller?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If it is around a year and can still fly, it is definitely not a parlor roller. It is either a rolldown or a mix-breed roller/Parlor mix.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

He sounds more of a rolldown than a Parlor. Showing a Parlor is not like regular fancy breeds. "Showing" a Parlor is to have him roll in competition. The winner is whoever rolls the longest. I have had Parlors for about 25 years and mine have lost the ability to fly at all. Some Parlors will fly for the first few months not the first year. Joe


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

@y4life. The parents are purebred parlor rollers. they both roll on the ground when released. They haven't been around any other birds, so there is no way the baby is a cross. 

@norwich.I read somewhere (think it was on here) that some of them fly for their first year, then lose the ability to fly. If he is going to be a roll down, ill just get rid of him,and hope the original pair throw me birds that aren't roll downs. This pair is very tight when they roll. 

I might possibly be getting a pair of red parlors. I am told the female can get a few feet off the ground, though not as high as my young bird does. if I can get them, ill see how they are at rolling, and maybe split them up and breed them to my original pair.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Im wondering if the parents both might have some crossed in their background somewhere. But, like i said they both roll very tight when let loose, and have good distance. Its weird that their only baby I got from them would be a roll down. The guy I bought my original pair from may have had show rollers. He had about every breed imaginable.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

In the past I had Blue Bar Parlors that had a rolldown Birm way back in the pedigree.
Both the parents couldn't fly but out of that pair I raised one round that both birds could fly.The next round out of them I had a 282' bird that would have goen further but hit a fence.His nestmate rolled 177' so you never know with thses birds !!!
Generally all my Parlors I breed now that we compete with won't fly at all after they leave the nest.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Howdy , I have been keeping up with this thread to learn about parlor's . @ Parlor fan , that is amazing , we did not know they rolled out like that . Thought they just jumped up and rolled until chinbunny said different . What is the record for rolling ? Thanks


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

So they should be bred to stop flying after they leave the nest? I got to looking at these guys tonight, and compared the body type to that of what i saw of the pictures of show rollers on the net. They seem to have that heavy body type. Wish i had a pedigree on these guys. Its only one baby that they had last year, couldn't get them to nest, or keep their hatches any other time. Hopefully will be different this year. yeah i went to roll him, and lol he didn't roll, he wanted to take off! He didn't get very far up before he started flipping backwards. maybe I can find him a nice pet home. @modena lover. They are supposed to do cute little backflips, 1-2 feet off the the ground, or when you roll them. I have a video one of mine rolling. Ill see if I can get it up tomorrow.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

@chinbunny , that would be great if you can , my wife and I would love to see it .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Parlor Fan said:


> In the past I had Blue Bar Parlors that had a rolldown Birm way back in the pedigree.
> Both the parents couldn't fly but out of that pair I raised one round that both birds could fly.The next round out of them I had a 282' bird that would have goen further but hit a fence.His nestmate rolled 177' so you never know with thses birds !!!
> Generally all my Parlors I breed now that we compete with won't fly at all after they leave the nest.


282' feet thats pretty awsome


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Parlor Fan said:


> In the past I had Blue Bar Parlors that had a rolldown Birm way back in the pedigree.
> Both the parents couldn't fly but out of that pair I raised one round that both birds could fly.The next round out of them I had a 282' bird that would have goen further but hit a fence.His nestmate rolled 177' so you never know with thses birds !!!
> Generally all my Parlors I breed now that we compete with won't fly at all after they leave the nest.


oh parlors


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

@chinbunny, Parlor Rollers do not fly at all especially past their 1st year. Most will fly a little the first few months (until about 3-4) and most stop at around 4 months. There are a few that will continue to fly until they're almost a year and I have heard the occasional 1 one year old that can still get some "lift" but flying, nope.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

2y4life said:


> @chinbunny, Parlor Rollers do not fly at all especially past their 1st year. Most will fly a little the first few months (until about 3-4) and most stop at around 4 months. There are a few that will continue to fly until they're almost a year and I have heard the occasional 1 one year old that can still get some "lift" but flying, nope.


Thats what i thought. so maybe these guys have some show roller mixed somewhere in the background to throw one that flies like that. Think im gonna put him on craigslist as a pet. There is a pair of reds on craigslist that I am going to try to get ahold of. The hen may possibly a rolldown, but I can use the cockbird, if he rolls nice.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

A lot of guesses after this : *The parents are purebred parlor rollers.*. Just an observation.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The world record for Parlors is a little over a 1000 feet. In the old days a 100 footer was special now anything under 200 feet will probably not win you a trophy.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

What colors are the Parlors? Parlor fan knows his stuff as Mark is the president of the American Parlor Roller Association and sometimes colors play a part in Parlors rolling abilities.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe they are gray grizzles. Mostly white with gray feather markings.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> A lot of guesses after this : *The parents are purebred parlor rollers.*. Just an observation.


lol yeah I have kind of said that quite a bit. The parents are parlor rollers. I own them and bred the bird in question from them.


----------

